# SPOTBEAM



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

It looks like the Portland locals are up on the spotbeam. Any other updates?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Check out http://lyngsat.com they keep fairly up to date on what disnetwork is up to (not to mention most of the other satellites). Usually within a day or two they update after channels move.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

The Portland locals look pretty darned good now. They were decent before but now they are even better.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes when the extra channels first came online at the beginning of the year, PBS especially looked weak and the color was just washed out. Now they're looking great. Makes some of the regular cable channels look weak....

Now if they would just Portland's Pax affiliate.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish- PAX - dream on (for awhile, anyway)...

You have the National PAX feed in AT100 if you REALLY need it  ..


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Is it safe to assume the Columbia, SC locals will only be added if the merge goes through??? I need them in a month or 2.....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If Pax wants their channel to be added, then it MUST be added because of must carry.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Just watch KGW they carry most of their programming anyway. It's a waste of bandwidth, IMHO, I can get it with a UHF antenna on my 6000 and I deleted it because I never watch it. 

I would not support PAX anyway, he has screwed with the digital transition more than just about anyone else in this country (along with Sinclair). It's because of him that our WB is not yet digital because he requested to have his digital channel assignment changed from UHF to VHF. No doubt just a ploy on his part to delay having to go digital.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

I just checked the Lynsat site, Yes...Portland is now on Echostar 7 (and therefore I assume, spotbeam)

Doug


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Just found this on the Lyngsat website re: DISH Home channel
check it out: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/technology/itv/dish_home/


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

I am sitting here in Jacksonville, FL waiting for E* to add the locals here. On the last Charlie Chat, Charlie mentioned to a caller that E*8 will have a spot beam on Jax. My problem is that There is no new date for a retry to launch E*8. Has any heard of a date for the launch retry.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Tuesday, August 20, 2002 was just announced as the launch date


----------

